# How’s it looking down there?



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

I have a weekend trip planned from 9/27 - 9/29. I’ll be in Port Aransas/Aransas Pass area. I was hoping to do a little teal hunting while I was down there. For you guys who live or fish in the general area, are you seeing any teal flying? Hows the fishing/water clarity been lately?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing but redheads hiding from all the airboats and surface drives in the middle of the bay. Dudes are tearing back lakes up brushing and building blinds. 
Water is clear, it’s pretty much always clear.


----------



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nothing but redheads hiding from all the airboats and surface drives in the middle of the bay. Dudes are tearing back lakes up brushing and building blinds.
> Water is clear, it’s pretty much always clear.


Thanks for the heads up. I was thinking of devoting one morning to hunting. My main focus is, and always will be, fishing.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Airboats, god I hate airboats.......I can’t stand these so-called guides who run these. Clueless fucks who have no idea of how the very ecosystem from which they derive their income works. You got me started Smack....it’s your fault I’m having a Ben Milam....big block of ice, generous pour.


----------

